# Winter with goats



## KleinsCoop (Nov 18, 2014)

This is my first winter with goats. We have a 2 year old saanen and a 2 1/2 year old alpine/boer cross. We are milking our saanen once a day, but she is slowly drying up. Both are in a homemade insulated pallet barn with lots of hay, get fed sweet feed once a day and a heated water tank. 

My question is: what all do I need to do to keep my goats happy and healthy during the winter months? Like special supplements or anything? We are in western pa with pretty cold temps. Today is 13 with windchill of -4.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2014)

You didn't mention minerals you need loose minerals
Other than that nothing special
Heated water is good


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2014)

x2 on the minerals.  We offer both loose minerals and a soft mineral block (not the hard kind).

No special feeds needed, and actually, things like corn and sweet feeds are bad news.  Nix the sweet feed and switch to regular feed---they may not like it at first but will get over and you will avoid other issues caused by the molasses in sweet feed.  

Lots of hay will help them keep warm as a full and functional rumen creates heat (kind of like having an internal compost heap going on).  Anyone who says that corn is a "hot" feed needs to look up what that actually means---it does not create warmth.


You have shelter and heated water, so not much else to do there.


----------



## KleinsCoop (Nov 19, 2014)

I did not mention minerals, but I do have it available for them. They refuse them. I've been trying since May to get them to eat their minerals, but they just let it sit there. I've tried block and loose minerals. They are very picky eaters. We planned to change the sweet feed over to regular when this bag is through. It was mainly for the one goat being in milk.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## danielle (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually sweet feed is good for them during the winter months keeps them warm in so dose corn to my dad in grandma always gave their goats in sheep sweet feed never bothered them just help kept them fully longer in the winter then regular feed or just hay


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 19, 2014)

Again, corn and molasses add calories (that are not likely needed), and do not create heat.  They can cause digestive problems and even polioencephalitis, which I have seen happen and it was really sad and unnecessary.  I am sure people do it and may have not had a problem but it is a chance and the money spent on these would be better put towards a good hay.

The misconception that feeds keep animals warm is because of the misunderstanding of the term "hot feeds".  These feeds are processed more quickly and have higher caloric value, which is why they are labeled as hot.  This energy is usually stored as fat (which not healthy), contributes to parasite growth, can cause acidosis and reduce rumen function.  Hay, however, takes longer to digest, ferments and actually produces heat value, and is better for them overall.

Hay, water, minerals, and if it is felt it is needed, a small ration of unsweetened feed, is all that they require.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 19, 2014)

In case extra reading is wanted, while there are many University articles available on the issue of feeding sweet feeds, this one is fairly easy to follow.
http://www.webpages.uidaho.edu/ruminant_nutrition/Optional Reading Materials/Polio_Vlietstra.pdf


----------



## danielle (Nov 19, 2014)

Oka feed lots feed them corn in sweet feed during the winter to help keep them warm I've even ask a vet they said it dose help keep them warm I do believe it can make them fat if over feed I live in iowa so its a cattle in hog state in now sheep their is not alot ppl that mess with goats so the feed store has goat feed but it's $15 dollars a bag in the summer time which I don't feed  during the summer I just give them hay in they forage the rest in winter time goat feed Gose up to $23 dollars a bag usually it is all bought before I can buy some so I use sweet feed in corn I never over feed just a half cup of feed in a half cup corn the rest is hay I never had one bloat or have the runs before I've had good result


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2014)

Back to the original post.....

Shelter, out of the wind and snow.  Some kind of bedding to get them off the frozen ground.  Hay, mineral and feed, water that is not frozen.  Love and attention.  Pretty much all they need.  If they are pregnant and expecting in the cold, then they may need some more space and attention but it sound like you have it covered. 

I agree with the sweet feed.  Unnecessary and it molds easily which can cause serious health issues.  I disagree on the corn.  Corn provides quick energy, which they need.  Soybean hulls are better if you can get them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 19, 2014)

Pearce and Jodie are exactly right.  

I rarely give my goats extra concentrates in winter unless there is truly a special need for it. 

However, once we've had a killing frost/freeze and forage supplies/quality declines they will have good quality hay available 24/7. 

(Not sure how to respond to Danielle because I find it hard to decipher the post.)


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 19, 2014)

@frustratedearthmother, I think this is what @danielle was trying to say
"Ok, feedlots feed them corn and sweet feed during the winter to help keep them warm. I've even asked a vet and they said it does help keep them warm. I do believe it can make them fat if overfed. I live in Iowa, so it's a cattle and hog state, and now sheep. There is not alot of people that mess with goats, so the feed store has goat feed but it's $15 a bag in the summer time (which I don't feed during the summer; I just give them hay and they forage the rest). In the winter time, goat feed goes up to $23 a bag, usually it is all bought before I can buy some. So I use sweet feed and corn, I never over feed. Just a half cup of each corn and sweet feed, the rest is hay. I never had one bloat or have the runs before. I've had good results."


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks!

I don't live in Iowa so I don't have to deal with the weather extremes that are likely there.  But, my best friend (who is a veterinarian) does live there.  She has assured me that anything a feed lot does is done because it is economically advantageous for them to do it that way - and not necessarily the best thing for the animal.  A feed lot is concerned about growing out the animal as quickly as possible and NOT  concerned about the animal's long term health.  I mean, it is a feed lot, lol!

However, digestion of any kind does produce heat...digestion of hay produces heat longer.

My barn is open on three sides and not insulated - not really needed here - and I would worry about moisture build up.

Nutrition, shelter, and water... simple but effective.  Oh, and a bridge over every mud puddle on the place would be top of the list requests from my crew.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't buy "Goat Feed".  Anything specifically labeled for goats costs more than it needs to.  I buy a standard 18% protein livestock pellet, mix 2 parts of that with 1 part whole corn and 1 part alfalfa pellets.  I feed at a rate of 1/10 lb per head to 1/2 lb per head depending on circumstances.  have your hay tested and feed supplements accordingly.  A goat needs 12% protein.  Any higher and it is just wasted.


----------



## pederslilfarmJesus4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Where can you buy non-GMO corn or soybeans these days?


----------



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Dec 4, 2014)

I feed only a small amount of whole oats, sunflower seeds, and a couple pounds of Chaffhaye (alfalfa) to my two goats.  They also have a round bale of coastal hay available which they share with our cows and my horse.  I feed minerals through the feed.  They also get ACV.
I've never had a problem from the cold, but then, we live in FL, so our coldest nights are sometimes in the teens, but rarely do they get down that low.
I do put sweaters on my young kids to help them when it gets really cold.  Because of the crazy temperature swings around here, they aren't used to steady cold like goats in other areas.


----------



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Dec 4, 2014)

KleinsCoop said:


> I did not mention minerals, but I do have it available for them. They refuse them. I've been trying since May to get them to eat their minerals, but they just let it sit there. I've tried block and loose minerals. They are very picky eaters. We planned to change the sweet feed over to regular when this bag is through. It was mainly for the one goat being in milk.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Have you ever tried putting out free-choice kelp and baking soda?  (In separate dishes.)  Mine eat it like candy, but turn up their picky noses at the other minerals most of the time.


----------



## cteague (Feb 15, 2015)

I heard that in the winter u dont clean the barn out and just add shavings and straw on top and it creates heat. Is this true? And as long as they are out of the wind and have a buddy to snuggle with then they should be fine? Im concerned about my pygmys. They were shivering this morning. Its 12° and then there is wind chill. Its been one of those years where u have all 4 seasons in the same week kind of thing. Hope they have enough fluff. TIA


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, many folks use deep litter method to help keep there goats warm.  Pygmy goats are very hardy critters.  If they have a nice shelter to keep the dry and out of the wind, they will be fine.


----------



## cteague (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok thank u so much


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I would be careful of the deep litter thing. Along with that heat comes ammonia fumes. Ammonia fumes will wipe out the lungs of the animal thus bringing on pneumonia.
Healthy goats should not have a problem with cold.  Plenty of hay and water at a temp that they will drink it and minerals they will eat should be enough.
The shelter should be built to keep them dry but yet well ventilated. 
If you must put a coat on them if it makes you feel better. LOL
The four chamber stomach is really not designed to process a lot of concentrates aka grains. It is a system that works great for breaking down grasses and even better your prize rose bushes and other browse.
Care should be exercised when trying to bulk them up on hot feeds. If your not careful you will find yourself trying to nurse a very sick animal back to health.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 15, 2015)

My 1 week old babies did fine last night and it was 16 degrees here.  No coats or anything.  They snuggled up together in a dishpan we give their mom feed in.


----------



## cteague (Feb 16, 2015)

My boys are on alfalfa pellets and hay. My girls get a sweet mix goat feed from tractor supply. That is what they were on when I got them. May start feeding the the alfalfa pellets and take them off the sweet. Until I breed them. I also like to give them hedge. And they love it. Lol. I would put a coat on them but im afraid they would eat it. Lol they love to chew on my clothes so I dont know.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2015)

cteague said:


> My boys are on alfalfa pellets and hay. My girls get a sweet mix goat feed from tractor supply. That is what they were on when I got them. May start feeding the the alfalfa pellets and take them off the sweet. Until I breed them. I also like to give them hedge. And they love it. Lol. I would put a coat on them but im afraid they would eat it. Lol they love to chew on my clothes so I dont know.



The boys don't need alfalfa.  Would be wise to assess how much calcium and phosphorus they are taking in so as to prevent urinary calculi.  
The does should not be eating sweet feed regularly and also do not need alfalfa since they aren't lactating.


----------



## cteague (Feb 16, 2015)

They both had gottten urinary caculi. I was feeding a goat feed to them and they got it. Two month battle with it. Im surprised the little guys made it. I gave them a AC drench everyday for nearly a month. And my vet told me to put them on the alfalfa pellets to fix the problem. And grass hay only. They get less than a cup. And the girls get about a cup. I hope this wont cause it again.
What do u feed ur guys?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

Grass hay only, water, and minerals that have AC in it.  The only time I give anything else, it is a plain goat feed (not with molasses) and that is usually around the end of winter to just add a little caloric boost for them and then again around breeding season.


----------

